# Heater got stuck on, what to do?



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

I woke up this morning and went to feed my fish. I could feel the heat radiating from the water. I checked the thermometer and the water temp is 95 degrees. The fish were going crazy swimming in circles. I pulled the heater immediately which actually burned my hand it was so hot. The question: Do I let the water cool down naturally or should I add some water that's closer to 70-75 degrees? I know a drastic temp change is bad but how bad is it for them to sit there in 90+ degree water?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Add any air-pump you have and increase bubbling. Heat kills because warm water doesn't have enough oxygen for the fish. Drop the water level, take out enough to get to the top of the filter intake. A waterfall from an HOB will both aerate and cool. Then I would add back some cooler (not icy) water slowly and stop and wait if the fish look worse. Repeat. But don't turn off the air or filter.


----------



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

I've got the water circulating as well as I can. The fish seem fine with the exception of being very, very aggressive. The temp has dropped to a little less than 90 degrees.

The next question: any suggestion on a good heater that won't turn my tank into a fish fry? Preferably one with a safety shutoff in case it gets stuck on again.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wish I knew of a foolproof one. Several claim safety shutoffs, but I've heard reports of cooked fish with most of the affordable brands. The stealths were one of my favorites, but got recalled after a few explosions (broken tanks, but not cooked fish). I don't know if the issue is 'made in China' or lead-free solder, but if a heater acts even slightly suspicious, pull it immediately.


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the Eheim Jager series just because you can calibrate it manually if it's ever off. It also seems really well-made, but I've only had it for a few months.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Is that the same thing as an Ebo-Jager? I have one that's taken a lot of abuse, and the only thing that doesn't work on it is the pilot light!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a few of those. They took me forever to calibrate the first time, but seem to hold steady since.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Typical German engineering.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

But they come in 'off'. I had to calibrate first thing. 

The tell you to keep the water between the lines so that the heater sticks out the tank's lid when then tank is full. This is on a 'submersible' heater. Net info suggests this is just so they don't have to license the 'fully submersible' technology patent and that its ok to dunk them. I certainly haven't had any problems since I did and they were easier to calibrate submersed. But having to choose to ignore the manual or be annoyed by 'submersible' heaters sticking out of the tank is nuts. I would go back to non-submersible heaters if that tech were more robust, but I had a little whisper heater cook a tank. 

I have had it with 'made in China'. Even a heater replacement or money-back guarantee doesn't replace your fish. I'm unplugging heaters for the summer. I think you have a better shot at a good product made in Germany or even Italy, but the weak dollar will make it pricey.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well petey...the first thing you do is bang the top of the heater on the counter....then toss it in the trash...then you aerate the heck out of the tank..do not change water..
then you go spend the money and buy a good heater such as the ebo jaeger that was suggested..get it set up right and you are good to go...
listen to emc7...she really knows her stuff..even if she is a girl...lol


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mine is a fully submersible, or so says Amazon. If anyone wants an model #, I can probably find it. I really love this heater, and no matter what I do to it (drop it, forget it's on while draining a tank and leaving it like that for a day, etc.) It has yet to show any wear or tear. Gotta love it.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fd34fd3&itemid=350426377019&ff4=263602_304652

I have these in my tanks and for a little know brand they actually rock. They are stealth because they are incredibly thin. I leave mine visible just because I think they look cool. You can also control the temp from the plug! This keeps hands dry and prevents the mandatory cleaning of glass or moving of fixtures (ahh less maintenance)


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

GET A NEW HEATER.

Duh.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

APD ,we are past that and onto which heater to buy. What's your favorite and 'never buy again' brands.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Never buy the PetSmart Topfin heaters. (Sorry Rev.!) the plastic fish pattern on the outside of it melts off and then you have plastic fish floating around the tank... I hated that thing. It was returned for full price the next day!


----------



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

I got the water temp back down to around 73 degrees. I'm not too worried about a heater now that summer's around the corner, but I'll do some more searching. I bought the one that's now sitting in my trash from Walmart. That probably explains the lack of quality.

The only real problem caused by all this, at least so far, is that all of the cichlids went aggro on each other. All of them have pieces of fins missing and white marks on their sides from trying to kill each other. They calmed down last night, but when I woke up this morning the biggest alpha male was sitting in the corner at the bottom of the tank. He got the worst of the beating by far. I moved him to a 10 gal by himself and dosed both tanks with MelaFix but he only made it a couple of hours. Ever since I took him out of the tank the others have been back to normal with one of them taking over the dominant role.

Got water from both tanks tested and all of the levels checked out. The only problem now is finding a store that carries cichlids that are big enough to add to the tank without getting eaten whole.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check craigslist and other local boards. People often give away cichlids they bought for their 10 gallon tank.


----------

